# grieving hard



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Of course you're still grieving. Shelby was an important part of your life. There are times that I still mourn for dogs lost a decade or more ago. For those lost within the last 3-10 years, I still have leashes, treasured toys, photos...and see no reason not to cherish them. Those dogs are alive in my heart and memory, where they will live as long as I do.

The new puppy will not ever replace Shelby, but will add a new dimension to your life. In time that bond may grow very strong, too - beside but not in place of the one with Shelby. 

Guess I'm trying to say, albeit in a long-winded way, that I understand.

Hugs to you,
Lucy


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I was talking to somebody at puppy class about Charmy - and I could barely talk because of me choking up and getting teary eyed. Charmy died many years ago.

I miss all of my past dogs and can only imagine how hard and horrible it will be when my Jacks leaves me. In many ways he has taken on many attributes I saw in my Danny... that's been a comfort. I only hope and pray Bertie has lots of time to learn from Jacks.


----------



## Wafer1141 (Mar 12, 2013)

thank you for the kind words. Its nice to know im not the only one that still grieves over a pet after years without them. yesterday we had pictures taken of Ryder, my new pup, and made me excited for all the years to come. He wont ever replace Shelby and I still miss her like crazy but he's really coming into his own now and I look forward to seeing his personality develop.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

It is so hard.. Been finding myself crying in the middle of the night. I miss my Allie. Sure know the pain you feel. It's hard not to miss your best friend.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just wanted to say that I too, can defitiely relate and understand how you feel. As much as I love our new rescue boys Bae Lee and Keeper, have been grieving Max and Di all over again. The bond with your puppy will definitely grow over time.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

It is so hard sometimes - I think we forget the puppy years of our other dogs sometimes, especially when we have a new bundle around, who may do things that our other dogs never did. 

Why would you ever be ready to take pictures and other memories of Shelby down - she was a member of your family - we have pictures of all of our dogs around the house from Kelly who we lost in 1992 and Ralph (2004), Ginny (2007) & Holly (2008), as well as their leads and collar tags on the hooks where Quinn & Reeva's collars are.

There are many days when I look at pictures and I remember my bridge dogs with a smile but on other days the tears still flow freely. If we didn't love them so much then we wouldn't feel the sense of loss that we do and our lives would not be as enriched as they are.

Sending hugs for you, and to say that we understand your pain


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

The dogs we have lost will always be a part of our family. I can't imagine not having pictures and momentos of them around. It is comforting, and I think it honors their wonderful presence in our lives. All the crazy wonderful puppy moments with your new dog will someday evolve into cherished memories, and new love and devotion. (It's just getting through the crazy puppy part!!) Shelby will always be deep in your heart, nothing will change that. With great love, comes great pain. It will get better, and I know,(even as I write this), that new little guy is wiggling his way into your heart!!


----------



## Fella 77 (Jan 21, 2013)

I just lost my Sadie last Aug. to lymphoma, and I have more pictures up now than when she was alive..and I miss her trreibly every day..even though I have two new Golden's to love on, it still doesnt take away the pain of loosing her, and how much I miss her. I was just sitting on the floor yesterday with Ben & Jeri and I was telling them about the sister they never knew, and I started to tear up and ended up hugging and crying all over my new dogs..they just sat there and licked my tears and looked at me funny..cant say I blame them..but I don't see myself ever "getting over" loosing Sadie..


----------



## alligeek (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry and know the kind of pain you're going through, as I've now lost two much-loved Goldens myself.  If the pictures and dog tags make you feel more connected to Shelby, by all means, keep them around. 

It will take some time, but you'll bond with your new puppy too. No one will replace Shelby, but I bet in a few months you'll feel more connected with him too.


----------



## coffenut (Jan 3, 2012)

{{{{{HUGS}}}}} I completely understand. I still well up with tears when I just think about Mazlon much less look at pictures of her. I love Káva to bits .... but she is a completely different dog in just about every way from Mazlon. Which is good and I am positive that Mazlon sent her to me knowing exactly what I needed. .... but I still miss her. Every day. 

When Someone You Love Dies ... - Blog - Meandering Thoughts -


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I understand how you feel, just past sad 2 years anniversary of losing my Buddy and I still miss him and think of him every day. Have Charlie now, we have a lot to learn together, with time getting more and more bonded. I do not look for my Buddy in him, but love him for who he is.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

We lost our first golden Daisy to kidney failure 16 months ago so know how you feel. We have another one now called Sammy. We love him so much and he has bought lots of joy back into our lives, we miss Daisy every day and talk about her all the time to keep her memory alive.


----------

